# Black Cat



## John Fuuma (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this yet? In this month's _Jump_ was the first chapter.  I'm gona buy the first volume when it gets to America, it looks awsome.


----------



## exmorte (Jan 12, 2006)

Ahh yes I have read alot of the manga and watch the anime. (oh and im pretty sure there is another topic on this so using everyones favorite friend the search funcion can help,  )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

Awesome, now I can talk freely about Black cat without all those annoying spiler tags. xD

Major Props Moridin


----------



## Mori` (Jan 14, 2006)

yeh they were getting on my nerves 

hehe the play-cube game was so funny! Train sucked as well, foreshadowed nicely when he was losing in the arcade as well


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah, the famous Black Cat as a legendary assassain couldn't play a kids game xDD

WOW, we can finnally talk about Train's Rail Gun, Sven's Glasper Eye and the hot fanservice in the manga that was left out in the anime


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

If anyone could merge these two threads, it would really be helpful :sweat 

Link removed


----------



## Mori` (Jan 14, 2006)

yes!! hawt fanservice!

and more kyouko-chan 

the rail gun and glasper eye are awesome. 

Also I noticed in the anime thread there was a bit of talk on whether we'd get chibi train, we really have to have him in there to explain how train could get the rail gun.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

*sigh* this thread blows.
coolness is the price of freedom. it's cuz we have knowledge. those with knowledge should not be permitted to think.
....i don't know wtf i'm talking about...


----------



## Mori` (Jan 14, 2006)

hehe yay cuppy, and oh no there was another black cat thread  ah well it could never be as cool as this one will be


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

personally, while the rail gun is rather destructive in nature, it's still lame. train normally shoots bullets. now he shoots super fast bullets...oh wow, how creative 

i think he should shoot cats out of his gun or something...>_>;;


----------



## Mori` (Jan 14, 2006)

how can you say the rail gun is lame...and then suggest he shoots cats >.< 

I think the rail gun is a neat idea, its not like he got some magical power, its rooted in science and is a neat extra thing he can now do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> how can you say the rail gun is lame...and then suggest he shoots cats >.<
> 
> I think the rail gun is a neat idea, its not like he got some magical power, its rooted in science and is a neat extra thing he can now do.




I bet cuppy would prefer that xDD

He also wanted Train to turn into a Cat creature instead of a little kid. 

I think the Rail gun was an awesome upgrade for Train. 

*adds his favorite pictures from the manga*

Hot 




Kawachi <333


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

cuz it's a regular bullet..and a fast bullet...it's not original, it's not creative, it's nothing spectacular. you ever played chrono cross? if he should shoot black cats outta his gun really quickly, it'd be like lynx's feral cats special XD
meow!!!! ^^;;

pff. that's nothing hot. the kyoko x eve is hotter.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 14, 2006)

that kyouko one is awesome, i was gunna use it as an av but couldn;t fit it how i wanted at the moment

hrm I really want to find out what happens between sephy and creed, i can;t think she did finish him off. that'd be really anti-climatic the way things have been built up lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> that kyouko one is awesome, i was gunna use it as an av but couldn;t fit it how i wanted at the moment
> 
> hrm I really want to find out what happens between sephy and creed, i can;t think she did finish him off. that'd be really anti-climatic the way things have been built up lol.




Yeah, it's a real shame such an awesome pose of Kyouko couldn't be turned into a sig or avatar. =/ 

and the whole sepheria/Creed fight has me on pins and needles. I really want to know how it ends ><

@Cuppy: shooting cats out of his guns? sounds to weird ><
and no I never played that game.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

i thought it's pretty obvious she loses...

regarding the creed vs sephiria fight...
this is gonna be a real spoiler so...read at your own risk.

*Spoiler*: __ 



creed ascends and goes imagine blade lvl 3 then proceeds to totally fucking her up in 1 hit.




it's not awesome...it's just perverted. you damn ppl...only like girls who are bent over...XD

yes!! black cats outta guns! that's original!! ...no they didn't do that in chrono cross, the lynx dude summons a lot of black cats that zoom across the field like bullets and kill everything...i figured train with his super fast shooting powers can do something like taht XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> i thought it's pretty obvious she loses...
> 
> regarding the creed vs sephiria fight...
> this is gonna be a real spoiler so...read at your own risk.
> ...





Wow, that's totally messed up :S 

and what do you mean by perverted? Now I'm really interested in finding out what happens to Sepheria, well how it happens to her anyways. 

meh..and I still like Train's ability, I say don't fix what ain't broke v_v


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

did you read the spoiler? i told you, it all happens in an instant.
then it's my favorite part.

*Spoiler*: __ 



she's all bleeding and hurt and stuff when....train comes in to her rescue!!! his damsel in distress! <3 (i got the feeling she doesn't play that role very often ^^;
...XD

if you mean whether she dies or not, the answer is hell fucking no. i wouldn't be a fan of the series anymore if she died.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> did you read the spoiler? i told you, it all happens in an instant.
> then it's my favorite part.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




oh..well that doesn't seem so perverted >_>

*Spoiler*: __ 




Big deal, If that's the case then I'm not surprised. We all knew Creed had something up in his sleeve. And a 3rd level of his sword would probably pwn'd Sepheria but as I mentioned we all know that Train will take care of Creed. The only question is how he'll plan to do that.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it pwns train as well unfortunately 
it pwns all. it even pwned his Hades. XD
it'd be alright if it didn't look so freaking ugly
*sigh* still we're bounded to use spoilers...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




We all know the protagonist (Train) wins at the end, so spill it Cuppy 

How does Train win at the very end?


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well let's see...if i remember correctly, after a while of pwning, creed sends train flying and uh...across the castle rooftop XD
then he kinda smashes into the wall dbz-style. he was about dead and his gun was cracked. then i think saya comes into his head or something i don't remember really. not sure if she did. anyways, he was too weak to even move anymore, that's when he holds ups his f**ked up Hades and concentrates everything into his gun and uses his rail gun one last time. i think it hits creed on the head and makes him nuts for life. (yeah he's born nuts, but i mean like..mentally retarded nuts/insane/crazy....okay he's always been that. what i meant is even more ridiculously nuts/insane/crazy in a harmless way.) after that last shot, his Hades breaks and i forgot what happens to it. i don't have the feeling he sent it to Chronos to ask for a repair XD
so the point is, he DOES get pwned. he wins, but he gets pwned just as bad.




and hopefully that's the last time i have to type a spoiler in here...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



That's not getting Pwn'd he got the job done. If that's the case then all anime hero's get pwn'd, because it would be boring if they won without getting banged up. You have failed to validate your point Cuppy. I'm very disappointed in you


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 14, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's not getting Pwn'd he got the job done. If that's the case then all anime hero's get pwn'd, because it would be boring if they won without getting banged up. You have failed to validate your point Cuppy. I'm very disappointed in you




*Spoiler*: __ 




getting beaten to a bloody pulp and too weak to even move when the enemy is in perfect health all throughout the battle until the very final move where the hero wins, counts as the hero getting pwned. in train's case, he even lost his "partner", Hades. you simply believe that winning equals pwning.  i too am very disappointed in you


----------



## mushi (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone know where i can d/l the last few parts. Moonbeam have seemed to have been shut down


----------



## Mori` (Jan 15, 2006)

I wanna know where cuppys got his info for the rest of sephy - creed and subsequent events from o_O


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 15, 2006)

i forgot where the site was, but they had the whole series translated, though it wasn't available for download. it was one of those things where you have to view it on the website itself. i don't have the link anymore though, that was like about a year ago.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2006)

For those who were complaining about not having the Black cat Manga Volumes I have started to upload a couple of them. Enjoy  

Black Cat Volume 2

Black Cat Volume 3

Black Cat Volume 4

I'm to lazy to upload the rest, so you'll see volumes 5-17 in future posts. PM me if you need volume 1


----------



## Mori` (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll upload volumes 6-9 tonight

updated first post with those volumes as well


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> I'll upload volumes 6-9 tonight
> 
> updated first post with those volumes as well




If you're doing volumes 6-9, then I'll upload volumes 5, then 10-13, okay ^_^

14-17 will have to wait till later


----------



## Mori` (Jan 16, 2006)

cool.

I'd upload more but thats all the volumes I have that aren't up already lol, must get more people to read black cat


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2006)

Meh...I got generous and decided to upload more volumes. Sorry Moridin 

Remember the link will only last for 7 days.

*More Volumes*


Black Cat Volume 5

Black Cat Volume 6

Black Cat Volume 7

Black Cat Volume 8

I'll do volumes 9-17 later >_>


----------



## Mori` (Jan 16, 2006)

heh I've had 6 and 7 up for a while now, will add 5 & 8 to the list


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2006)

@Moridin: lol...well, I guess I wasted 10 minutes of my life XDD

Black Cat Volume 9

Black Cat Volume 10

Black Cat Volume 11

Black Cat Volume 12


----------



## Mori` (Jan 16, 2006)

noo not ten minutes, you could have spent that looking at rinslet  

will update first post in the morning, its 2.30 am now so am gunna get some sleepies 

hrm now i want rinslet fan art though


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jan 16, 2006)

I read the preview in SJ and i loved it!!! Can't wait till March for teh 1st volume. I was goonna make this thread btw...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2006)

Okay, now I'm going to add Volume 17 and whatever exists of volume 18 since I don't think it has been completed. Basically I took all the manga chapters after 17 and combined them to make volume 18. And I'll bring you guys VOLUME 1 sometime tommorrow of friday >_>


Black Cat Volume 17

Black Cat Volume 18


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 20, 2006)

ah cool.  Thanks for the links.  I guess wiht this many out, I'll actually start reading now since I'll be behind for a while and every time I get close, a new volume will come out, so while you guys are stuck on cliffhangers, I'll have something to read


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, you're about 18 volumes behind, so you have some serious catching up to do, without us spoiling you 

But there are some pretty cool fights that were left out in the anime, that I think you'll really enjoy. *avoids trying to spoil him* ><


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 20, 2006)

the best part is that train actually kills some ppl in the manga as a sweeper <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2006)

^You're so mean cuppy ><

The best part of the manga are the league of sweepers and the team ups when they got on the island. And my favortite fight had to be Leon versus Eve


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 20, 2006)

the league of sweepers was crap. a waste of 20 chapters. i mean, oh wow, the banding of a group of losers. >_>

yes true. a stupid brat like leon getting his ass handed to him by eve was quite nice.

i'm not doing no spoiler tag since all this stuff came out well over a year ago.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2006)

That's also why I'm not doing a spoiler tag. This is pretty much old news. And you're just hating on the league of sweepers. Are you saying the Guy with those fists was also garbage? Because if it wasn't for him, Train might have been in serious trouble when they fought that Tao Bug user. 

Eve had to go through all her transformations to beat Leon and even admitted that Leon was a better fighter than her and would have won, if she didn't play mind games with him. She made him angry so, he wouldn't think clearly when they fought.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 20, 2006)

but the point is eve never lost control of the battle. whenever he brought his game up a notch, eve quickly followed suit.  :
the stupid kid's weakness was that he was utterly stupid and cocky and weakminded. mental strenght is also a part of a person's overall strength 

no, i mean the losers as in those in the organization with minor roles.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> but the point is eve never lost control of the battle. whenever he brought his game up a notch, eve quickly followed suit.
> the stupid kid's weakness was that he was utterly stupid and cocky and weakminded. mental strenght is also a part of a person's overall strength
> 
> no, i mean the losers as in those in the organization with minor roles.




wow, I brought in mental strenght and strategy in a previous argument and you say that doesn't count, but when it fits your argument , your fine with relying on that crutch of an excuse  

His powers wasn't his weaskness for certain, because if he had just used one of the moves he neglected to use, he would have won


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 20, 2006)

when did i say mental strength doesn't count. i don't recall saying that.
you said some crap about bombing strategies. placing bombs and blowing up castles don't count as being part of your strenght  

you know what? eve would consider any power to be strong given her level of strenght


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2006)

^Always underestimating eve,  xDD

She's pretty strong in her own right and did outsmart Leon in the battle, and that's why I enjoyed the battle so much. The battle was at high a high level between two strong fighters. Don't put them so much cuppy...you knew they both fought at pretty high levels. 

And the bombing strategy was pure brillance, and just shows that your envious of their brillant tactics.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 20, 2006)

i never said they didn't. sure, they fought at high levels. it's just not high relative to the other battles towards the end of the series 

it's not like i'm saying eve sucks like shit. i think she's great, but not #s great.



> And the bombing strategy was pure brillance, and just shows that your envious of their brillant tactics


creed is a nutcase.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

^Didn't you say you love Creed?? You flip-flop too many times nini 

They may not compare to the other numbers, but there still pretty good fighters. And even those numbers are still a tier or two lower than the Train/Sepheria/and Creed group. 

*Tier 1*
Creed/train/Sepheria

*Tier 2*
Shikii--Tao Bug user?


*Tier 3*
Chronos Numbers--i.e. Janus & Co.

*Tier 4*
Tao Users--Echidna/Charden/Doctor
That spikey haired Sweeper that fights with the gloves

*Tier 5*
Tao Users--Kyouko/Maro/Leon
Sven/Eve

*Tier 6*

Durham
Saya
Other Sweepers (League)


I wonder how much you're going to disagree with me on this point?  

Did I miss any other fighter in the list?


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

meh. i think you look down on her too much 

and i was talking about creed even before he had regular ol' fast healing nanomachines.
(he had healing nanomachines when he fought cerberus)
XD
oh heck, he didn't even have his imagine blade XD
but even at the time, creed had the skills to be a Number. he was the one whom everyone recommended for taking train's place as XIII, so don't say he sucks without tao 

but you know, for a highly intelligent organization such as chronos, it's surprising they took their time against creed. if they went all out at the start, we wouldn't have a story XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

I never said he sucked. You're putting words in my mouth  

I said he isn't as powerful as he is now. And yeah, he could have taken Train's place, but he still would have been 2nd tier, IMO, in comparison to Train w/Rail gun and Sepheria.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

i didn't mean you said he sucks, i just meant don't say it if that's what you were thinking XD
meh, i'd stick him in 3rd tier if he had kotetsu and no imagine blade >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, so you're saying that Creed would be weaker or the same level than most of the other Chronos members? Well, it does makes sense. Other than Sepheria and II I can't think of any other stronger members...


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

well if creed wasn't allowed a postion as a Number until then i don't think he could be all that great compared to other #s.


----------



## foofan_22 (Jan 21, 2006)

for those who want to see past 170... 171-175 is out...but in Vietnamese

LINK

sorry if this has been posted before..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> well if creed wasn't allowed a postion as a Number until then i don't think he could be all that great compared to other #s.




Meh,..maybe they set the cap at 13 and felt that others could be placed in the group until one of them left or died, because even chronos had a budget to maintain  

@foofan: Thanks, but I'm a bit rusty on my vietnamese  

Plus, I could have just downloaded the raw instead, but I'm waiting for the english translation. Thanks for the post though


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

please. chronos controls 1/3 of the world's economy. i'm sure they can sell of one of sephiria's fancy cars and make a new #...if they're not scared to die for selling off her belongings XD

sure you don't care kira. i spoiled the ending for you anyways 
if you find that site, it'd be great though, since they actually had the translation done as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> please. chronos controls 1/3 of the world's economy. i'm sure they can sell of one of sephiria's fancy cars and make a new #...if they're not scared to die for selling off her belongings XD
> 
> sure you don't care kira. i spoiled the ending for you anyways
> if you find that site, it'd be great though, since they actually had the translation done as well.




I knew you were going to bring up that fact, but look at it this way, Creed was on the payroll, but just not as a number. I'm assuming Numbers must get a pretty extravagant salary ranging in the millions. While Creed was probably just making just about 6 figures. It would have meant a large payscale rise, so in order to keep a cap, they only had 13 of the strongest warriors as Numbers. While the rest were getting paid modest salaries (i.e. $100,000-800,000) 

And I doubt they'd sell anything of Sepehria's if they valued there lives  

Oh...yeah, you did spoil the ending for me...


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

meh. but still. if they chose the 13 strongest and creed wasn't one of them, then he had to be on the level of the Numbers or slightly but not noticably lower then them.
i remember sephiria specifically made train XIII. wonder why :S

man, 1/3 of trillions of dollars is still more than enough to pay god knows how many ppl with salary in the 7 figures


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> meh. but still. if they chose the 13 strongest and creed wasn't one of them, then he had to be on the level of the Numbers or slightly but not noticably lower then them.
> i remember sephiria specifically made train XIII. wonder why :S
> 
> man, 1/3 of trillions of dollars is still more than enough to pay god knows how many ppl with salary in the 7 figures




There a major organization. I'm very sure there budget includes more than just 13 people xDD

I'm pretty sure all the other members such as Mayors and Governors are probably on their payroll as well. Who knows, Chronos couls technically have hundreds of thousands of employees for all we know. 

And maybe Creed joined up late, and they don't believe in bumping somone off because they happened to come later even if Creed was proven to be stronger. Well, I guess they made an exception in Train's case, because talent like his only comes around once in a lifetime. 

And was there only 12 members before Train came? Then that mean they made a new number just for him O_O


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

i dunno. all i know is that sephiria specifically appointed him as XIII after he was handpicked by her and belze.

kinda weird too isn't it? the other #s (aside from I and II) have other #s partners that they work with. like janus and cerberus or naizer and ash.
there's also the ball and chain guy with the blind knife guy who attacked train when he was in kid form.
oddly, train's partner was creed...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

^I guess chronos learned that Team work is usually more preferable than working solo. Plus they probably paired up those members whose abilities complimented one another so as a group they were infinetely much better. 

How Creed got paired up with Train is still a mystery to me O_O

And I guess Train was so talented and gifted that tehy felt that he just had to be a number at any cost. Afterall, they were threatening to kill him if he ever left chronos because they fear his power might work against them if he ever left. Well, they mentioned that in the anime anyaways >_>


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

i'm sure any of the #s who leave chronos, or even an eraser, would be killed if they ever tried to leave. 
i really doubt it's just train. in fact sephiria didn't even try to kill him in the manga. the elders imprisoned him and she set him free which was pretty odd.
omg she should be deemed a traitor as well..for freeing a traitor...

yeah, chronos doesn't seem to like taking chances, so it isn't surprising even their most elite fighting force would have partners. kinda to make that .0000001% chance of losing into .00000000000000001% or something.

but really i was just wondering why creed. i figured maybe cuz he's so uber they just gave him a regular eraser to not get in his way XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

^Well, I know about that already. However, Train's power was  so powerful that they went out of their way to recruit him. Who's to say that the other members didn't seek out to be part of chronos? 

I'm sure that Sepheria wouldn't be imprisoned for such an act, because she is the leader of the numbers and the head chronos people probably trust her decision and know she wouldn't do anything to hurt the organization. 

Chronos is very careful, and don't like slip-ups so they maximize their resources and attack with full force to wipe out whatever the problem may be at the moment.  

I don't know if Creed was really uber, but he most likely showed potential and maybe chronos thought his style matched that of Train's.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

it sure sounded kinda subtle the way they recruited him. i mean i don't think they traveled across the globe for him or anything. it sounded more like he was a regular eraser of chronos whose performance had exceeded their expectations so much that sephiria wanted him as XIII. however there's no doubt train was a special case even among the regular #s(not including I and II).

meh. i don't know. i didn't think she had that much power over chronos. to just let go a traitor...
she certainly didn't seem to want to let him go in the anime though XD

i didn't mean creed was really uber. i meant train was really uber and creed wouldn't get in his way.
or maybe the other numbers already had a partner so they gave train the next best thing XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, yeah, I didn't think that he was just recruited as a number off the bat. He must have obviously come across the organization in some normal manner, but his performance was heads and shoulders above the rest. But to make a special number for him must have been unheard of at the time.

Sepheria, must have had some kind of pull not to get in trouble for letting Train go. Plus it's also the fact that the organization knows how loyal she is...and probably gave her the benefit of the doubt. Plus she probably had the hots for Train >_>

Are you saying Creed was basically what was left over, so Train had to take him? XD

It was probably like a game of kickball where people picked teammates and Creed was always last 

That's probably why he wanted to break away and start his own group...because he was bulied and felt lonely


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

well there's no real hard proof that they "created" a special number just for him. it only known that sephy and belze handpicked him and sephiria specifically and personally initiated him into the time guardians as XIII.
i would assume they originally intended to have 12 guardians though, since a clock goes from 1 to 12. maybe his XIII really is special.

you know, as much as i wish, i really doubt she does XD
maybe she cares him more so than she does for other Numbers, but probably not in the way that you could she she's got the hots for him.

no, i'm saying creed was the first pick. the numbers already had partners by the time train joined. let's face it, chronos didn't create all 13 Numbers at the same time.
train was the odd one out, so they paired him with their next most competent eraser.
that's my guess anyways.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> well there's no real hard proof that they "created" a special number just for him. it only known that sephy and belze handpicked him and sephiria specifically and personally initiated him into the time guardians as XIII.
> i would assume they originally intended to have 12 guardians though, since a clock goes from 1 to 12. maybe his XIII really is special.
> 
> you know, as much as i wish, i really doubt she does XD
> ...




12 Seems to be the original number and Train was just the exception. And the whole clock thing seems to make plenty of sense. 

Sepehria probably cares for Train, because she feels that those two are very similar to one another.  

LOL...Creed was the next competetnt Eraser? And what about the 3-man group? Shouldn't that have thrown off the pairing a little bit?


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

well the 3man thing probably formed after ash died and train left chronos.
creed left chronos after train did. ash was killed by creed. that i'm sure of. so it definitely means when train was part of chronos, naizer's partner was still ash.

who knows. god knows what's going on in her head. and spell her name right damn it! XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

So, you're saying the team-ups were the result of attrition. Well, I guess the numbers were dropping because they either deserted chronos or died as a result. Or maybe the 3 man formation is probably the best, like in Naruto 

And Sepheria is a complicated woman at times...strict at times, but lenient at others. I know one thing...she's a woman of conviction.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

she's only strict once she deems you as her enemy and is resolved to killing you.
otherwise, she's very lenient, even if they're a threat to chronos that she has not yet resolved to killing. if she weren't, she never would've spared kyoko during their meeting. 

or maybe cerberus has 3 head so they needed a 3 man team...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

I think when Sepehria spared Kyouko, I thought maybe it was the fact that she changed over the period of time since she let Train go. But I guess that could have been her personality all along  

Hey, the 3 man team concept does seem to make sense, I mean if it didn't they wouldn't be using it in so many different animes O_O


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

i doubt someone like sephiria really changed throughout the story. she seemed like the type that's pretty sure of herself and what she wants.

yeah but the 3 man team usually includes 1 girl...why didn't cerberus have one? XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> i doubt someone like sephiria really changed throughout the story. she seemed like the type that's pretty sure of herself and what she wants.
> 
> yeah but the 3 man team usually includes 1 girl...why didn't cerberus have one? XD



I think Sepheria carries the capacity for change. And Train is a type of person that can change people ways of thinking. 

....and there aren't that many female members of chronos numbers to begin with. I mean, other than Sepehria, what other numbers are female?


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

better question is what other members of chronos is female?
or what % of the world population in black cat is female?
3% maybe?


i thought it was naruto who can change people's way of thinking


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> better question is what other members of chronos is female?
> or what % of the world population in black cat is female?
> 3% maybe?



rofl...well, errh...hmmh..I don't see that many females in the anime O_O
mabe that's why the guys there get all touchy feely with whatever girl happens to be there at the time. Chronos, seems to be very disproportionate when yo consider there hiring practices for women. LOL..maybe Sepehria is the Token female 

But she's sure one strong and fierce fighter :S 



> i thought it was naruto who can change people's way of thinking



Detail, Details, I'm pretty sure it was Train and not that Kyuubi kid


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 21, 2006)

if there's gonna be equal representation, sephiria would have to kill off the council of elders, fire the chronos numbers 3-12, and fire the male erasers until they're as low in number as female erasers..
chronos would end up having her, belze, and...probably less than 10 erasers...

uh...hold up. i'll see if i can find it.
you know what? i think you're gonna have to get it off mirc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2006)

^Why fire? They could always hire more employees. Sure they may not all be numbers but they can have other positions there...maybe as just Erasers, or whatever other positions are available. After all you were the one who mentioned that 1/3 of the worlds economy goes through Chronos.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 23, 2006)

but maybe there's not enough women in the world...
plus you gotta reserve some women to be whores and geishas and maids and nurses and dancers and stuff =D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2006)

^There are probably enough women, however there just not shown as often. And since Chronos does deal with 1/3 of the worlds economy I wouldn't be surprised if some of the business was a bit seedy, call girls and such >_>
Nurses can be male too O_O

Chronos structure is a Top-Down model, so they have a few people with power all on the top and a bunch of people working on the bottom rung. 

meh..maybe it's just the line if work. Most of the sweepers are male afterall.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 23, 2006)

please, chronos is fighting for what they believe to be justice and killing off those they deem to be corrupt. you really think they'd have pimps and whores? heck, they'd have to send their own #s to assassinate their own ppl.

i dunno. maybe. maybe chronos has like 5000 maids working for them XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2006)

^whose to say that business would be corrupt?!! They assassinate people purporting to do illegal acts. But women serving men or other women may not seem to be illegal in their eyes >_> You can't say what they deem illegal and not illegal


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, some of the Black Cat manga links have either expired or reached their limit so, I reuploaded them, so enjoy for those who haven't had a chance yet 

Black Cat Volume 2


Black Cat Volume 3

Black Cat Volume 4

Black Cat Volume 5

Black Cat Volume 6

Black Cat Volume 7

Black Cat Volume 8

I'll upload the others tommorrow...night


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn i must catch up to the latest chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 did sven finally catch up with train and eve?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2006)

raziu said:
			
		

> Damn i must catch up to the latest chapter...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




What do you mean by that? You mean in terms of strenght and ability or do you mean literally catch up, because I have no idea what chapter you last left off on xDD


*starts uploading volumes 9-18*


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 27, 2006)

hmm i think it was somewhere around 150 or 160;p


----------



## Tousenz (Jan 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey can anyone load the chapter after Sepheria uses that buddha move on creed? I want to see what happens


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> ^whose to say that business would be corrupt?!! They assassinate people purporting to do illegal acts. But women serving men or other women may not seem to be illegal in their eyes >_> You can't say what they deem illegal and not illegal



forcing women into prostitution is a pretty bad act taht i'm sure chronos would not tolerate 



> did sven finally catch up with train and eve?


yeah, he catches up with them in the mansion.


----------



## Tousenz (Jan 27, 2006)

My question please Its up there. I couldnt ask it without the spoiler tag because well... Its spoilerific.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> forcing women into prostitution is a pretty bad act taht i'm sure chronos would not tolerate
> 
> 
> yeah, he catches up with them in the mansion.




Are you saying taht all women who are prostitutes are forced into the profession, because that isn't always the case. Stop making over generalizations 

It's actually regulated by certain governments, so it isn't always illegal depending on where you live. 

@Raziu: Yeah, currently there up to chapter 170 of the scantilated issues


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm not making generalizations. i never said all. but you know when it comes to prostitutions, it's usually the case and as long as there are women forced into it,  chronos isn't an organization that would tolerate such things.
just because a portion of them are doing it of their own free will doesn't make it okay for all the other women to be forced into it. i'm sure you can agree with at least that much 

and i'm not talking about whether it's legal or not. chronos isn't a governemt. they control the goverments, but they don't serve the laws. they serve what the old farts consider to be justice. you know, the 3 head old farts?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> i'm not making generalizations. i never said all. but you know when it comes to prostitutions, it's usually the case and as long as there are women forced into it,  chronos isn't an organization that would tolerate such things.
> just because a portion of them are doing it of their own free will doesn't make it okay for all the other women to be forced into it. i'm sure you can agree with at least that much
> 
> and i'm not talking about whether it's legal or not. chronos isn't a governemt. they control the goverments, but they don't serve the laws. they serve what the old farts consider to be justice. you know, the 3 head old farts?




Fact is it's a legal profession in some places, so just because some women are forced into it doesn't mean it's illegal as a whole. Any profession could be illegal if you use that logic because slavery in itself is illegal. 

Like I said, Chronos money probably flows through that kind work. I wouldn't be surprised in the least bit


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 27, 2006)

i said i don't care about whether it's legal or not 
i know it's legal in some places, but chronos kills those they deem corrupt or a thread to the world/chronos/blahblahblah, not whether or not they're law abiding citizens.
that's for the police to handle.
i doubt they'd tolerate a person forcing women into prostitution. i'm not saying they'd shut down the whole thing, but they'd certainly at least kill the person if they don't approve of his actions. whether or not they shut down the thing entirely is up to the old farts. 
but it's hard to believe the old farts would go into the whore business >_>


...train's Hades does get repaired...i can't believe i forgot that xP


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 28, 2006)

i thought you uploaded 9 and 10 already? >_>

did you download those side stories? i'll host it for you if you want, but i can't do it tonight.


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 28, 2006)

...where do i host files anyways? do i need to sign up for an account or something? >_>


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 28, 2006)

Black Cat: Train and Sven
linky


Black Cat: Stray Cat
linky

just a little note. black cat stray cat is sort of an AU. it was created by the same person, but it was never part of the original story because many things were changed. that's why you'll notice a lot of inconsistencies.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 3, 2006)

yes...you must delete it due to your temptation to finally finish the series...You will be happy in knowing how it ends yet you will be confused in not knowing what they are saying.  So, delete it so that further temptation  no longer bothers you.  Being spoiled on vol 19 should have been enough...why torment yourself even more....xD


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 3, 2006)

what volume is chapter 170 in?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2006)

^170 is either in volume 18 or 19...


I just placed all the chapters after Volume 17 and combined them into volume 18 when I uplaoded them. xDDD

I don't mind waiting for the latest scantilations. I knwo that it will be worth it at the very end


----------



## Taxman (Feb 3, 2006)

I would bet that if there are 9 chapters a volume...that chapter 170 would be in volume 19 since volume 17 ends on chapter 158....volume 18 should go up to 167.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 6, 2006)

no...like I mentioned...Kira was trying to download both at the same time and MU gives that error if you try to do that.  You have to wait until one finishes and then download the other.  I do believe he has it now.  If not, I'll just send it to him with MSN....or he could try the link again.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 16, 2006)

So yeah.  I just started reading this series regularly due to Kira, TBH, and Cup hyping me up to read it, and I can already see so many differences from the first chapter alone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2006)

^You'll see alot more once you get to the Dinosaur chapter and anything that has to do with Chibi Train >_>

And let's hope the anime decides to keep the Glasper's eye and Rail Gun


----------



## Taxman (Feb 17, 2006)

and they better keep sephy vs creed and the doctor's warp world........-_-;;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> and they better keep sephy vs creed and the *doctor's warp world*........-_-;;



That section was Saya's big re-entrance into the series, so the anime will cut it out to screw us over  

and besides Saya does make one more appearance, so the anime will probably use that scene and skip the doctor's warp scene. After all there's only 24 episodes


----------



## Taxman (Feb 17, 2006)

but it would be awesome to see Kyouko and saya both trying to kill Train.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> but it would be awesome to see Kyouko and saya both trying to kill Train.....




Yeah, but then we'll have to deal with the Doctor trying to get all pedo with Eve >_>

Then again I guess the anime could delicately skip that part


----------



## Taxman (Feb 17, 2006)

what he did to eve when she was in warp world was weird...I mean having to face yourself...=/...and then turning into sven....just cruel....


----------



## cupnoodles (Feb 18, 2006)

....it just shows eve is emotionally weak. what the hell, can't hit an image of sven? that's bullshit. 

all i want to see is sephy...and oh her in her bathrobe >_>


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Feb 26, 2006)

what was the last manga chapter?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 26, 2006)

would you mind telling me where you got the raws?...I'm very impatient right now....


----------



## Dark Schneider (Feb 26, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> would you mind telling me where you got the raws?...I'm very impatient right now....



Sure!
From another board:
Volume19


Volume 20 --->  Go Here


----------



## Taxman (Feb 26, 2006)

thank you very much...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 5, 2006)

I just got volume 1 of the English manga yesterday and it was a great read. I notice great differences from the anime but I like the style of the manga storyline a lot.


----------



## zagman505 (Mar 7, 2006)

can somebody pm me volumes 18-20? the site i was using to dl black cat only goes up to volume 17...


----------



## Mori` (Mar 7, 2006)

we should find a translator and do them ourselves >.<


----------



## Taxman (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah...considering how long it's been, it may just be easier to find someone to translate it here.  I have a book that translates Japanese...but that just won't cut it...xD


----------



## Mori` (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah  its a shame to have the manga ending hanging because for me at least I find the manga to be >>> the anime


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 13, 2006)

You can get the raws at gotlurk.net

I agree. The manga beats the anime, anytime.


But isn't any one else dissapointed at the end of BC? -_-

@Mori: we've been trying to look for groups to scantlate Black Cat, in mangahelpers. I can't seem to find the previous groups anymore. I wanted to go and ask them to visit MH. XD

I have to laugh at Sven's reaction though, when he learned that that paedo doctor tried to operate on Eve. XD


*Spoiler*: _spoiler for vol 19 and 20_ 



LMAO!

There's this scene with Eve when they see the doctor lying dead on the floor. She does this anime style exression where she pulls down the eyelids of one of her eyes, then sticks her tongue out .xD

Sven's expression there was hilarious. XD

Sheldon/Charden/Shardon's fate pisse me off at the end. I mean. WTF. Where's the character development?!

What happened to Tearju? WE never even got to know all the Chrono Guardians. And I wanted a background story on Sephiria.

SEPHIRIA NEEDS THE LIMELIGHT!!


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 16, 2006)

ZOMG!!!!!

*faints*

Thanks alot Kira!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2006)

You're all welcome  

Pretty interesting chapters. I epsecially loved how Eve reacted when she saw the Doc again. So kawaii <33

The way the story progressed, is exactly how the anime should have done it


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 16, 2006)

> And I can't believe the anime took out the Rail Gun and Glasper Eye



No frikkin way. O_O

They can't do that!! Those are like...the valuables of Train and Sven!!


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 17, 2006)

Ahh cool! Thanks Kira! XD

Actually. I'm thinknig of watching the anime...I started long back but stopped after 9 episodes. I jsut feel like watching the Chronos. XD

Apparently, I found out that Sephiria fought with Echinda *sp?* And since she's my favourite character, I have no choice but to get them now. XD

I was dissapointed though, to see Sephiria fighting Train to force him back into the Chronos. Im not sure if I missed that chapter or not, but I don't remember seeing that in the manga. For all I know, Sephiria and Belze had no grudge against Train for leaving the Chronos.

So I don't think they would have fought when Train left...and I remember a scene where Train told her that he didn't want to be a pet cat anymore, and Sephiria looked liked she understood him...so...?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2006)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Ahh cool! Thanks Kira! XD
> 
> Actually. I'm thinknig of watching the anime...I started long back but stopped after 9 episodes. I jsut feel like watching the Chronos. XD
> 
> ...



The anime went to a much different direction than the manga. For example, the manga ends with the Creed fight, but the anime actually adds another villain to the mix and his sights his focused on another person *who shall remain nameless*  

But basically the anime left out important upgrades like the Rail gun and Glasper's Eye and avoided meetinf Eve's creator before they attacked Creed on his island. But apparently they plan to address the issue in the final 4 episodes, with a new villain, with an entirely new plan for world domination -__-


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 18, 2006)

@Kira: : That's mean of the anime group. 

But if it's the only way to see Sephiria motre...:shrug:. I wished the manga did mroe character develpment. It jsut got mroe focused onto too many things that other older characters got forgotten.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 18, 2006)

Wikipedia Naruto article

has upto the end of volume 19 + 3 chapters

looks like you need to be a member of the group to read though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2006)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> @Kira: : That's mean of the anime group.
> 
> But if it's the only way to see Sephiria motre...:shrug:. I wished the manga did mroe character develpment. It jsut got mroe focused onto too many things that other older characters got forgotten.


lol...

Yeah, the anime went in a totally different direction. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In fact it looks like will soon see some old villains switching sides in this upcoming battle 
So, yeah, the anime decided to heck with the manga storyline and blew it up XD
It will be so interesting to see what develops from this point on


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2006)

well...it's really easy to blow up the manga storyline now since by episode 19 they completely finish the manga storyline....>__<....*loves watching sephy use apocalypse over and over again*....xD


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 19, 2006)

Sephy's hot. 

We need more Sephy. But I wouldn't mind Belze.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 19, 2006)

/me steals Sephy away


----------



## Taxman (Mar 19, 2006)

*doesn't allow Tom to do that....*.....*Sephy is his...*


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm sorry, but i had first dibs on sephy. she's been mine long before any of you knew of her existence.
*snuggles his precious sephy-bride-to-be*

I-M released up to chapt 181 i think.


----------



## thevassago (Mar 26, 2006)

Chapter 182 and 183 is out.  is the way to go. What is the final chapter of black cat?


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 26, 2006)

^ No idea, but in just a few more chapters difenitely. Thanks for the links.

Cupnoodles: Sorry buddy, I've had her ever since her first appearance.


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 28, 2006)

it's not use being in denial. sephy's mine. we're engaged. of course, i'm not evil, so you can have kyouko or rinslet or any other woman of your choice 

the final chapter is 184 i think. 184 or 185. don't remember.


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 29, 2006)

XP

I'm a girl anyway. XD

Fine. *huffs and puffs* Take Sephy and Belze's mine. 

So you've all read the full manga right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else dissapointed Sephy and many other's roles were not looked into much by the manga-ka? :sad




[edit]

And you've changed your user custom title!


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 29, 2006)

what? you're a girl? you should've said so...cuz in that case, i'll share her with you 

belze's all yours...though i really don't see why you want him xD


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, it was rather disappointing to see sephy's only fight was with creed and you never really get to see her full strength. maybe the mangaka should've thrown more apostles into the mix for the others to get a chance in the spotlight. they never even show all the Numbers. xD
black cat was a rather short series


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this sucks....hades turned bootleg xD
*sigh* poor sephy looked so sad when she mentioned she was born for chronos 






> I'm sure I could settle for Rinse


>_>
*sells*


----------



## thevassago (Apr 1, 2006)

Chapter 184-185 is out. It is finished at last ^^


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 4, 2006)

Hell yesh.

Chardon/Sheldon/Sharden is a bishie. 

So is Sephy-nee, Belze, Janus, Sven and even Tearju. XD


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 4, 2006)

it's likely to be a novel btw, not a manga.



> Darnit. The ending was...sad and disapointing


i just thought it was way too short. -___-


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 5, 2006)

> it's likely to be a novel btw, not a manga.



Don't depress me. T_T



> i just thought it was way too short. -___-



Thus dissapointing. XD Sad because we didn't know what really happened to the others. XD


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 5, 2006)

> Don't depress me. T_T


sry xD 
it's still better than getting your hopes way up before finding out it's a book, isn't it? ^^;;
i don't mind reading a book, but i'd hate not being able to see pics of my...*cough* our sephy ever again >_<



> Thus dissapointing. XD Sad because we didn't know what really happened to the others. XD


yeah...the typical super short "leave it up to your imagination" type of endings really get on your nerves, don't they? 



> I personally uploaded the volume


...........................
*scans for virus* >_>;;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> ...........................
> *scans for virus* >_>;;



I can't get any love from my own e-son  

I knew you would say that...and that's why if you want ch.178, you'll have to beg for it v_v


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 5, 2006)

c'mon, you know i didn't really scan it for virus...>_>

er...why would i want chapt 178? xD
i deleted my entire collection of black cat again ;_;


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 6, 2006)

> sry xD
> it's still better than getting your hopes way up before finding out it's a book, isn't it? ^^;;
> i don't mind reading a book, but i'd hate not being able to see pics of my...*cough* our sephy ever again >_<



Very true. You're right. XD

I think I' should forget all about this until the book actually comes out. T__T Best not to get dissapointed. XD



> yeah...the typical super short "leave it up to your imagination" type of endings really get on your nerves, don't they?


 Yeah. I hate it when that happens. XD It's goddamn annoying. The story is so good, then they leave it to such an empty spot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> c'mon, you know i didn't really scan it for virus...>_>
> 
> er...why would i want chapt 178? xD
> i deleted my entire collection of black cat again ;_;




Why would you do such a thing? I made sure to have a copy of all my BC manga. Well, not exactly, I never actually saved the first 9 chapters because I read them online on another site :sweat

But I have the rest of the chapters on my hard drive v_v


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 7, 2006)

> Very true. You're right. XD
> 
> I think I' should forget all about this until the book actually comes out. T__T Best not to get dissapointed. XD


...i always thought girls like to read xD



> Yeah. I hate it when that happens. XD It's goddamn annoying. The story is so good, then they leave it to such an empty spot.


i hear ya. i remember cowboy bebop's abrupt ending got me fired up pretty bad as well x_x



> Why would you do such a thing? I made sure to have a copy of all my BC manga. Well, not exactly, I never actually saved the first 9 chapters because I read them online on another site
> 
> But I have the rest of the chapters on my hard drive v_v


it's not that i wanted to delete it. i just deleted all by accident ;_;
the anime is garbage, but i liked the manga. and now that i think about it, i actually really like the manga sven. he was actually kinda cool. it's the anime sven i didn't like one bit cuz he turned out to be rather annoying with all the preaching.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> it's not that i wanted to delete it. i just deleted all by accident ;_;
> the anime is garbage, but i liked the manga. and now that i think about it, i actually really like the manga sven. he was actually kinda cool. it's the anime sven i didn't like one bit cuz he turned out to be rather annoying with all the preaching.




It's ironic how you have the anime, and yet lost the manga xD
Well, Sven manga actually done some things in the series and actually lent some substance to the story. In the anime all he was, was a glorifried care taker of Eve. In the manga, he felt that his power in relation to everyone else was on the weak side and worked to improve it.


----------



## thevassago (Apr 7, 2006)

After reading the manga, I started to watch the anime. I'm suprised to see there are many differences between them. Storyline is a bit twisted and messed up in anime I think. Characters also lose their coolness a bit. Especially Sven. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2006)

thevassago said:
			
		

> After reading the manga, I started to watch the anime. I'm suprised to see there are many differences between them. Storyline is a bit twisted and messed up in anime I think. Characters also lose their coolness a bit. Especially Sven. What do you guys think?




Yeah, we've talked about it many times. I think the fact that the characters are not allowed upgraded powers in the anime is totally unfair and I think it would have been awesome to see the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



rail gun or Glasper eye animated


.


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 7, 2006)

> It's ironic how you have the anime, and yet lost the manga xD
> Well, Sven manga actually done some things in the series and actually lent some substance to the story. In the anime all he was, was a glorifried care taker of Eve. In the manga, he felt that his power in relation to everyone else was on the weak side and worked to improve it.


yeah...it's like tossing out the gold and keeping the copper xD
it's not what sven's accomplished or what not, but he actually had this "coolness" to him that he lost in the anime. 
plus he knew of his own strength and knew how to act accordingly. it wasn't like anime sven where he was just stupidly fearless. sven actually pissed in his pants when he was alone and faced against creed. in the anime, he didn't have a care in the world when he was faced against black cat when train took out torneo's guards, security cameras, and searched the mansion inside out faster than sven can run.
another thing was manga sven was actually smart. he was sharp and figured things out pretty well. whenever anime sven tried to sound smart, he was just stupidly saying all the obvious things that everyone would've noticed earlier.

and seeing the glasper eye animated would've made no diff...it's the same friggin eye...not like sven's gonna go supersaiyan....

and why's your name green...it was fine just italicized...now it's so ugly...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> yeah...it's like tossing out the gold and keeping the copper xD
> it's not what sven's accomplished or what not, but he actually had this "coolness" to him that he lost in the anime.
> plus he knew of his own strength and knew how to act accordingly. it wasn't like anime sven where he was just stupidly fearless. sven actually pissed in his pants when he was alone and faced against creed. in the anime, he didn't have a care in the world when he was faced against black cat when train took out torneo's guards, security cameras, and searched the mansion inside out faster than sven can run.
> another thing was manga sven was actually smart. he was sharp and figured things out pretty well. whenever anime sven tried to sound smart, he was just stupidly saying all the obvious things that everyone would've noticed earlier.
> ...



Well, it was the fact that they noticed just how much of a gap there was between power levels that attracted me to this series. Sven may have been freightened by the sheer power of the enemies, but he didn't just keep charging in like he was going to save the day, but actually recognize his weakness and worked to improve upon it (Glasper Eye), it wasn't just aquiring the ability that was cool, but the fact that he knew that he ahd untapped potential and actually tried to improve himself. 

And the Rail gun was useful as well, because it showed progress, because if it didn't then it would be that Trainwas always uber and no matter what would find some way to win at the end. But developing the Rail gun siginified their was still a level that Train had yet to tap and it showed growth and the fact that he would be ready the next time he fought the villains.

and why do you keep thinking, I believe the upgrades are the "end all" power levels? I just like the fact that they weren't stuck in the same boring mundane, level. 




> and why's your name green...it was fine just italicized...now it's so ugly...



Mods: Green
SMods: Blue
Admins: Whatever color they want O_O


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 7, 2006)

.....green is like...foliage xD
...suits you well =P



> Well, it was the fact that they noticed just how much of a gap there was between power levels that attracted me to this series. Sven may have been freightened by the sheer power of the enemies, but he didn't just keep charging in like he was going to save the day, but actually recognize his weakness and worked to improve upon it (Glasper Eye), it wasn't just aquiring the ability that was cool, but the fact that he knew that he ahd untapped potential and actually tried to improve himself.


i know. that's exactly why i like manga sven and not anime sven. anime sven was a complete retarded who just charged at everything head on  (sometimes even without his precious suitcase xD)
i can't believe the anime made me forget that...it's poison damn it...


> And the Rail gun was useful as well, because it showed progress, because if it didn't then it would be that Trainwas always uber and no matter what would find some way to win at the end. But developing the Rail gun siginified their was still a level that Train had yet to tap and it showed growth and the fact that he would be ready the next time he fought the villains.


as long as they're not taoshi or have nanotech in their body, they have room for improvement as creed clearly showed =D
i don't really get why the good guys in the series refuse to obtain it though. it's not like the power itself is evil. the same with nanotech.



> and why do you keep thinking, I believe the upgrades are the "end all" power levels? I just like the fact that they weren't stuck in the same boring mundane, level.


...when did i say that? i don't recall mentioning that 
i just meant if they animate the glasper eye, it'll most likely look exactly the same way they animated sven's vision eye. you know...a glowy eye xD


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 11, 2006)

> ...i always thought girls like to read xD



>_> I lvoe to read. But not if it's about a manga. O_o;;

And the Glaspar eye and Rail gun thingy. I'm with Kira on this. >_>;; I'd wish they've had putten in those since it showed the developments of the character's strenght.

Well, I agree mostly on the Glaspar part since that meant more Sven. >_>;;

And..and, Tearju wasn't even shown in the anime. T_T That's not fair. She's kinda an awesome character. Lady-like and clumsy. Perfect to complete Eve's dysfunctional family. XD

Another thing which pissed me off was the fact that Sephiria fought with Train when he decided that he'd leave Chronos. Or something along those lines. From what I remember, Sephiria, and Belze eve, held no whatsoever grudge against Train for leaving Chronos.

And as Xiaoli said, they still cared about him. =/ Wtf was that fight about then?



> i just meant if they animate the glasper eye, it'll most likely look exactly the same way they animated sven's vision eye. you know...a glowy eye xD



True. XP But it'll still be cool. I mean, he looked so uber awesome in that scene when he 'declared' the Glaspar eye thingy. XD

The only thing I liked about the anime is that
[1] It introduced me to Black Cat, thus got me into trying out the manga.
[2] More Sephiria and Chronos scenes. XD
[3] It's cool to see the characters move. XD

But that's becuase I love the manga. XD I'm still trying to get people to read it instead of watching. XD 

But dammit. I still wish I saw mroe of Chronos. >[


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 16, 2006)

it sounds kinda like you want more of everyone secondary character ever introduced xD


> Another thing which pissed me off was the fact that Sephiria fought with Train when he decided that he'd leave Chronos. Or something along those lines. From what I remember, Sephiria, and Belze eve, held no whatsoever grudge against Train for leaving Chronos.


well yeah, but you can't blame them though. sephy was ordered by the single highest elder of Chronos to eliminate train, so i guess she didn't have much of a choice in the anime. as for the manga, i'm guessing they skipped on detailing exactly what happened when train left the organization cuz yabuki kentaro couldn't come up with a scenario where train can actually survive being ambushed by 12 Numbers at once xD
plus sephy and belze always seemed kinda pissed off 24/7 in the anime :S



> True. XP But it'll still be cool. I mean, he looked so uber awesome in that scene when he 'declared' the Glaspar eye thingy.


...yeah...they could add more flashy light to his eye when he activates it xD
maybe send hat and shirt flying out too...


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 17, 2006)

cuppy said:
			
		

> it sounds kinda like you want more of everyone secondary character ever introduced xD


I do. 


> well yeah, but you can't blame them though. sephy was ordered by the single highest elder of Chronos to eliminate train, so i guess she didn't have much of a choice in the anime. as for the manga, i'm guessing they skipped on detailing exactly what happened when train left the organization cuz yabuki kentaro couldn't come up with a scenario where train can actually survive being ambushed by 12 Numbers at once xD
> plus sephy and belze always seemed kinda pissed off 24/7 in the anime


True. She did say she "was born for Chronos". T_T I don't know though. XD But she looked angry when she was fighting him, but that might be my impression of her attitude there.

As you said. They were both always pissed in the anime, whereas in the manga, they gave off a 'cool' and calm attitude. =S Which I loved, really. XD



> ...yeah...they could add more flashy light to his eye when he activates it xD
> maybe send hat and shirt flying out too...


 XD


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 17, 2006)

I never heard of the anime Black Cat, and i would really like to see it, and i would like to know if they air it here in America.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2006)

hrm, I wonder if a pimping project for black cat would work. Open a few more peoples eyes to the manga > anime and to just how good the series was


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah but...this is the manga thread. mason is just an old geezer like he should be =P
in the anime the high elders were dead, so it wouldn't have mattered xD
i guess i'm just saying the manga left a lot of plot holes. mostly along the lines of "wtf happened to the elders' orders? chucked out the window and no one cares?"

as far as the anime goes, i always felt as though sephy had complete faith in chronos(which made her kinda annoying xD....what, i'm not an anime-sephy fan xD). it was in the original manga that i thought she might have her doubt, or at the very least, can sympathize with how train felt about freedom.


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 19, 2006)

^ The manga left out a lot of plot holes, really. XD I think the anime tried adding to those holes, but didn't really turn out right. =/

Baldor and Kranz's actions always confused me. I wondered if they received any punishment. Maybe they did, and the manga-ka didn't really put them into chapters and left it all for our mind to wander on.

I agree with Mori though. Maybe if we have a pimping project for Black Cat, it'll get people to read the manga more. From what I know, more than half the members at the Black Cat FC are anime watchers.

btw...who Mason. >_>;;; I'm not much of a watcher of the anime, soo....

Here's something I wish the manga-ka stressed at least a few pages on.



That's like...a picture with a million words. O_______O


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2006)

> btw...who Mason. >_>;;; I'm not much of a watcher of the anime, soo....



one of the chrono's elders, in the anime they changed things so he was behind everything and was the final villain


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 19, 2006)

why would baldor and kranz be punished? they're probably the most loyal members of chronos. all they did was attack kyouko, who's supposed to be erased for having been a member of the apostles, and train, who should be erased for leaving the organization.

it's not always an issue of the manga being better than the anime. sometimes ppl are just too lazy to read the manga even though they know it's better.

..omg where was that pic? i don't recall seeing it xD

and mason isn't an elder of chronos xD 
he's just a chronos Number. an old one =P

there's only 3 elders and they all have a \O/ sign thingy on their forehead.


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 19, 2006)

I would really like to watch the anime, and i don't know if they air it over here in America.


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 19, 2006)

...or you can just download the series...(unless you're on 56k xD)


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 21, 2006)

> why would baldor and kranz be punished? they're probably the most loyal members of chronos. all they did was attack kyouko, who's supposed to be erased for having been a member of the apostles, and train, who should be erased for leaving the organization.



Yeah but they also did something on their own without even following orders.

And that pic. XD It was somewherre in the fight with Sephy and Creed. XD I jumped when I saw that page. XD


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> one of the chrono's elders, in the anime they changed things so he was behind everything and was the final villain



and he only appeared once in the manga...he was the guy with the long mustache in the hellicopter as the final battle was taking place.

and wikipedia has him listed as chronos member number XII


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 21, 2006)

...i don't think Numbers really need to stay motionless like a statue unless they're under orders >_>;;
besides, eliminating the apostles of the stars and train heartnet has always been orders given to the Numbers. i don't think Numbers II-XIII are like...sephy's pokemons where she's gotta call them out and tell them what attack to use on who xD
it's not like she's gotta go, "Go, Kranz!! *throws a orihalconball* Attack Train with Furry swipe!!" xD



> And that pic. XD It was somewherre in the fight with Sephy and Creed. XD I jumped when I saw that page. XD


...she looks like she's dressed up as a chained little princess...makes you wonder why she didn't end up nutty like creed...

and yeah, mason was definitely Number XII. there's no doubt about it. although he did look freakishly evil even in the manga xD


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2006)

Where could I get the series past 133 besides stop tazmo. I have cable internet and it took me half an hour to get a single chapter -_-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2006)

For some reason, I'm just relieved that Train couldn't use the rail gun anymore. It seemed kind of Broken, especially with Saya flowing through him in the final shot. But it felt kind of incomplete with the rest of Chronos higher-ups being left out of the battle.

@Albedo: I'll work on re-uploading them tonight O_O


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 21, 2006)

albedo, you can just get them all off mirc.

and yeah, i found train's railgun to be surprisingly overpowered actually. it would've been nice if he only lost his railgun ability, but i wish Hades didn't have to turn into a cheap bootleg version of itself xD
...sven should've gone on an orihalcon hunt...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah, well, at least part of it is still Orihalcon, but he can't ever fire a rail gun ever again. I guess it served it's purpose, but it would have been cool if he kept it for the sake of just having it  

And I'm uploading the final 6 volumes right now, so hopefully it should be done sometime tonight


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 21, 2006)

...how come you were never so nice to me...

i guess it might have been cool if he kept it, but the fact that he doesn't also kinda...adds to the closure of the whole saya creed train relatioinship.
plus we don't want train to be using railgun on those wimpy criminals with bounties now, do we? xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> ...how come you were never so nice to me...
> 
> i guess it might have been cool if he kept it, but the fact that he doesn't also kinda...adds to the closure of the whole saya creed train relatioinship.
> plus we don't want train to be using railgun on those wimpy criminals with bounties now, do we? xD




LOL...Broken/Cheap Trian would be so awesome. 
It would be like Goku hanging out in the naruto world XDDD

I like the manga ending because Train, Eve, and Sven ended up together working as sweepers and Eve looked so Kawaii in her latest outfit. 

And I uplaoded the manga countless times before, even though you didn't deserve it


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 21, 2006)

what? you've bound by undying love to be willing to sacrifice for my sake!! 

...but train would end up killing all the criminals...then he'd die of starvation xD
plus losing his railgun would probably make the part 2 of the series more interesting. 


> It would be like Goku hanging out in the naruto world XDDD


...yeah..maybe yondaime could've sealed goku inside naruto instead xD
then he'd have uber super saiyan chakra and unrivaled eating abilities...



> I like the manga ending because Train, Eve, and Sven ended up together working as sweepers and Eve looked so Kawaii in her latest outfit.


and i didn't like either endings 
....the series should've been longer as dragonzair stated...;_;
creed got his ass handed to him too early...damn him! 


btw, anyone know what color sephy's scabbard is?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> ...but train would end up killing all the criminals...then he'd die of starvation xD
> plus losing his railgun would probably make the part 2 of the series more interesting.


LOL...maybe he should only go after criminals that would earn him money dead or alive  

If there was a second series, I hope there'd be some way he regained his rail gun or even develop another ability altogether ^_^



> ...yeah..maybe yondaime could've sealed goku inside naruto instead xD
> then he'd have uber super saiyan chakra and unrivaled eating abilities...


That's actually a better premise than all of the filler storylines thus far ^_^




> and i didn't like either endings
> ....the series should've been longer as dragonzair stated...;_;
> creed got his ass handed to him too early...damn him!



Whose to say the series is definetly over? Sure they have to introduce a new villain in the manga, but they left it open. Especially with Chronos still the way they are in the manga and the fact that Train/Eve/and Sven are still working together as a group. You wanted the manga to go up to 300 Chapters or something? And the anime to have over 50 epsiodes? xDD



> btw, anyone know what color sephy's scabbard is?



I have no idea O_O



> what? you've bound by undying love to be willing to sacrifice for my sake!!



I'm only obligated by law to provide you with e-checks and make sure you don't die on my watch v_v

One more volume to upload and I'll be done ^_^


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 21, 2006)

oh yeah...i think there was something about A-class criminals or higher are accepted dead or alive since it's foolish to think they can be captured alive...*cough*won*cough*
...i'd feel bad if he finally attains a fist that can match train's marksmanship and get horribly owned in .2 seconds by the railgun though...xD



> That's actually a better premise than all of the filler storylines thus far ^_^


say, when's the fillers gonna be over anyways?



> Whose to say the series is definetly over? Sure they have to introduce a new villain in the manga, but they left it open. Especially with Chronos still the way they are in the manga and the fact that Train/Eve/and Sven are still working together as a group. You wanted the manga to go up to 300 Chapters or something? And the anime to have over 50 epsiodes? xDD


...yabuki kentaro the man himself said it's over...so it's over xD i just meant the creed arc was a little too short. if they had introduced a new villian more powerful than creed, i would've been pretty pissed. this isn't dragonball. there's a limit to human strength. 
and yes! i want 300 chapters, damn it! more Numbers, more sephy, and more tea parties!! 
besides, i think chronos is fine the way they are. there's no such thing as a utopia where everyone lives in harmony. they simply execute corruption. not all cultures believe in making every criminal repent. you live in the US, you've been raised in that fashion, so naturally you'd feel it's wrong to kill someone, but you can't say it's wrong like it's a fact declared by god or something. many of the more mature games involve killing in the name of justice and honor. they dont preach about forgiving someone for blowing up half the world. you mess with them, they kill you. you know what i mean? it's kinda like...how killing seems every bit as natural and ordinary to them as helping another person seems natural and ordinary to you. no one can say who's right and who's wrong, it's just all part of culture.



> I have no idea O_O


...sephy's nonexistent official art makes it so much harder to color her ;_;


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 22, 2006)

> btw, anyone know what color sephy's scabbard is?


What the hell's a scabbard?! XD

*checks dictionary*

Oh...a sheath. Um. Check the anime. They might have shown it there...

And if you want a larger, or the original file of the chapter with the Sephy artwork, I'm willing to upload it now...or you found it yourself?



> ...yabuki kentaro the man himself said it's over...so it's over xD i just meant the creed arc was a little too short. if they had introduced a new villian more powerful than creed, i would've been pretty pissed. this isn't dragonball. there's a limit to human strength.
> *and yes! i want 300 chapters, damn it! more Numbers, more sephy, and more tea parties!! *


FTW! 

Excluding the tea parties. >_>;

But Yabuki did say he might make more right? I mean, in his last note to the readers, he mentioned about wanting to make part 2 or something. ._.


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 22, 2006)

there's no official colored artwork of sephy done by yabuki...so i'll never really know(okay there's one..but it's so ridiculously small xD). the anime's coloring job sucks and i can barely tell what color it is.
you don't have to upload it xD i just haven't redownloaded the last few volumes of black cat yet cuz i'm too lazy ^^;;



> But Yabuki did say he might make more right? I mean, in his last note to the readers, he mentioned about wanting to make part 2 or something. ._.


it's a novel and it's already out in japanese. i don't think it was even done by yabuki, so it doesn't really count..


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 22, 2006)

It'll be nice if there's also a bit more Sephy fanart...

Oh..I found this really cute one though. XD
here

YOSH! XD So kawaii. XD Was so hard to find it too. =/ I first searched for Sephiria with no results, then I typed blach cat. I went pages and pages until I found that. XD


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 23, 2006)

...that's just a bad imitation of this: Kawaii no jutsu
xD


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 23, 2006)

Not so bad 

It's quite cute. And it's also in the style of the artist. ^_^  ^_^ But of course, the original's better.


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 23, 2006)

the style is the exact same as yabuki xD

i guess the shading adds a nice touch to it >_>
and it's got more of an innocent-ish look to it ^^
btw, you realize sephy's hair isn't totally blonde? it's got a shade of orange :S


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 24, 2006)

Your avy's so pretty.  Where the hell'd you get that pic?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2006)

he drew it and colored it himself.....


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 24, 2006)

...how'd you know? xD
who are you?!! you stalking me?! 
*frantically looks around* 
>_>
<_<


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2006)

you posted the non colored version in the anime thread....

*stalks some more*


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2006)

cuppy has skills


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 25, 2006)

Cuppy draws O_O

*stalks as well*

[edit]

Okay, so I've watched the last three epsiodes (mind you, I just skipped through them more like it). And..I've noticed major, MAJOR changes. XD

I mean, it was nice Sharden/Sheldon/Charden/Whatever was a good guy, but the Eve thing was kind of off character from the manga?

When I say off character, I mean that it's just plain wrong that Eve would go to the bad guy just because Sven would be sending her off to...er...somewhere. XD

And I couldn't understand how Sephy and Belze were beaten by Mason, who was able to get Tao powers. I thought these two were the strongest amongst the Chrono Numbers? Or am I mistaken? 

Also, maybe it's because I jsut didn't get the storyline and also since I just skipped as much as I can (stopping at Sephy scenes of course XD).

The only thing I liked in the anime was the fact that there were more scenes with Sephy and Chronos. XD But even the situations they were put into made them seem weak. T_T Ah well. 

As for the ending, it would have been nice but I don't get why Train didn't come back? T_T So different from the manga ending...(although I would've been happy if the manga took a bit from the anime storyline, like, Sharden becoming a good guy XP, and Eve meeting up with Tearju).

And, I have a question. >_>;; Wasn't Mason number 12? Wasn't he a good guy in the manga? And who was the dog? >_>;; I've never seen the previous episodes except for the first 10. And...these last episodes were just some kind of fillers right? I couldn't find the fight with Creed XD

I'm sure there was a discussion here just a page ago, but I'm too lazy to look. *cough*

[edit]

Never mind. -_-; I've just seen the last episode fully and have realized that they have reversed everything. -_-;;;

WTF.

Kranz and Baldor became baddies. 



[edit]

I hate edits. But I must because I shall not double post. T_T

Anyway, I've read through the last five pages of the anime disccusion thread here, and just got myself more confuzzled so ignore everything I said here and continue with rambling about how amazing Black Cat is for 24 hours everyday life.

Yep. This post is offically my most stupidest and has just gotten me to drop my I.Q about a 100%. T_T ing 

Yeah. Laugh all you want.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 27, 2006)

ty cuppy 

and yeh, the dog is supposed to be Anubis (re: egyption god with a dogs head)


----------



## Mori` (Apr 27, 2006)

check ya pm dizzy


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 27, 2006)

number VI was suppose to be dead....i wonder why they replaced it with a dog in the anime...>_>
maybe he was reborn as a doggy? XD


----------



## Taxman (Apr 27, 2006)

@DZ:  if you still want to watch the creed fight...it's episode 19.....it contains both sephy vs creed and train vs creed.


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 30, 2006)

Morii: Thanks *huggles*

Cuppy: XDDDXDDDXDDD Lol. It's possible. >_>;;

TBH: Heh. XD I dld 18 and 19 ^_^ I didn't get what happened between Train and Sephiria in the end, but it looked cool. XD

As for that extra chapter with Eve, I enjoyed it a lot since I got to see the three of them again XD Leon included! And even that girl from the coffee shop, the waitress gal. XD


----------



## Kyubi13 (May 1, 2006)

This manga is really cool, I think I'm on volume 4 right now.


----------



## Dragonzair (May 2, 2006)

Nice to see a new reader on board. ^_^

You'll see the the artwork improves a whole lot a little later, and story line gets cooler too.


----------



## Mori` (May 2, 2006)

woo for more black cat fans  series should have way more though considering how awesome it is! I keep finding myself going back and looking at some of my fav pages because of how nicely they are drawn


----------



## Taxman (May 2, 2006)

and don't forget that the second volume of the manga just came out recently in the states.....

*already got his copy*


----------



## Dragonzair (May 3, 2006)

Mori said:
			
		

> woo for more black cat fans series should have way more though considering how awesome it is! I keep finding myself going back and looking at some of my fav pages because of how nicely they are drawn



I always do that. ^_^

My favourtie hunts Volume 3 (I think that's where we first see Belze and Sephy-nee) and somewhere of the last few. 17, 18, 19 and 20, I always check everyday. XD Dunno why. XD I still have this need for a Black Cat fix.


----------



## Dragonzair (May 28, 2006)

Chronos Time Guardian.



Question: Does Sephiria have Tao powers? 

There was this chapter where Xiao Li was asking Sephiria about the war between Chronos and Tao people, and that it was Sephiria who was hurting the msot from the ordeal.

Makes me wonder if she was one of the Tao families, where her parents were killed by some Chronos people, then got adopted into Chronos as a baby? XD

Farfetched? I seem to recall tears falling in the air when Sephy was explaining the war. Maybe I analyze chapters too muchies. XD

Oh, and the pic is part WIP. I jsut wanted opinions before inking it. ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Jun 17, 2006)

I bought vol 3 of the viz volumes today....even though I have all the chapters already..I promote the idea if you really like something...you'll buy it as well...xD

love vol 3...kyoko and charden vs belze....


----------



## Yondy (Jun 17, 2006)

Eh, only volume 1 is out in Canada I think. >_<

The manga is over?


----------



## Negative Reputation (Jun 17, 2006)

I just didn't think much of it at all. I watched a few episodes, but it was a so-so anime, so I just dropped itl


----------



## Taxman (Jun 17, 2006)

@yondaime:  yeah..it's over....it's 20 volumes....the US has up to vol 3 as of today.

@negative rep:  this is the manga discussion thread...not the anime...the manga kicks ass...the anime is mediocre.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been meaning to take a look at this manga for a while, seems interesting enough for me. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 17, 2006)

> @yondaime: yeah..it's over....it's 20 volumes....the US has up to vol 3 as of today.



Hmm.. I guess that's a good thing for me, easy to catch up =P

Without spoiling, is it possible to say if it's concluded well?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 17, 2006)

the manga ends much better than the anime....I'll say that...there's a part of the ending that is a bit open ended and I believe there was going to be a novel sequel to clear that last part up....but it's not a major opening to be worried about so even if they didn't do that sequel...it still ends nicely


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

> the manga ends much better than the anime....I'll say that...there's a part of the ending that is a bit open ended and I believe there was going to be a novel sequel to clear that last part up....but it's not a major opening to be worried about so even if they didn't do that sequel...it still ends nicely



Thanks ^^

Just finished Volume 2, this manga is definetly one of my favorites


----------



## Negative Reputation (Jun 18, 2006)

> @negative rep: this is the manga discussion thread...not the anime...the manga kicks ass...the anime is mediocre.


oh right, thanks.
Was wondering why everyone liked it.


----------



## Arekusu Hiru (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooh...oops i never realised this one was here, i should have used search...

Either way, im going to go and buy volume 1 A.S.A.P. off amazon.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 18, 2006)

you mean apostles of the stars?

creed is infatuated with train....it's as simple as that...there is a form of respect there that teeters around the word "love" when it comes to creed's admiration of train.

As for saya....in the manga...the events of Saya's death happen two years before the timeline of the manga.  In the anime...they kept Saya in the same time line....but she is still the catalyst for Train leaving Chronos....and Creed still kills her.

Episode 6 is probably the best episode of the entire anime because of that.

I was torqued off that the anime didn't keep any of the power ups except for creed's and eve's....i.e. they didn't address sven's grasper eye or train's rail gun....
*Spoiler*: __ 



it made it completely unrealistic in the last fight with creed for creed to have all of these powerups and for Train not to have any...and still winning...even though he was shown earlier in the series getting his ass kicked by the lvl 1 power up....




They severely weakened sephiria in the anime....at least they kept her strongest attack...*loves that move*....


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Nov 18, 2006)

I totally heart Black Cat now, after reading some more chapters of it .

I really notice the artwork when I'm reading...The character's eyes make it look like they're alive. I can actually, while looking at the manga, picture it as anime in my head. That's how fluid his drawings are.

So far, I think the best drawn characters are Black Cat and Creed.  Eve is pretty nice, as well.  And I like how even though she's just a little 12 (? 13, maybe?) year old girl, she can still fight ! I also like that women can actually fight in this . And the whole thing is just hilarious, especially when Sven gets stars in his eyes. He's so cute!

The cutest character by far though is Black Cat. I don't think I've ever seen a character that I've wanted to hug so many times . He's just adorable, and so are all the kitties in this! Especially when he turned into a kid.

Oh and what you said above, about them severely weakening Sephiria...Well, they also weakened Saya. I saw the anime version of her death before the manga, and I didn't realize that she actually fought back when Creed came to kill her. The anime version does her very little credit. The only credit it gives her is when she uses the last bit of her strength to help those kids escape. Other than that, it shows nothing about her quick reflexes in stopping Creed's sword with her gun, it doesn't show that she managed to escape from him and dodge a number of his attacks, and it didn't fully showcase her skill of making the bullets ricochet off various objects and what talent that required.

So yeah, I've basically managed to use the time I allotted for working on my humanities paper to read this .

edit: Question. In the manga, do we ever find out how Sven met up with Black Cat? Maybe this was in the beginning and I completely forgot about it...o.0


----------



## Taxman (Nov 19, 2006)

> In the manga, do we ever find out how Sven met up with Black Cat? Maybe this was in the beginning and I completely forgot about it...o.0



I don't recall a chapter flashing back to it....there may have been a minichapter gaiden release that mentioned it...but I honestly don't recall them ever flashing back to when they met.


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah there was, there was a sort of separate chapter gaiden thing that came with volume 19 I think. I'm not sure, its been a while since I've read it but I definitely remember it in the manga, but I actually prefer the anime meeting better.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry if this has been asked before but is the manga way farther ahead of here the anime was?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 21, 2006)

the anime is loosely based of teh manga...some things they keep some things they don't.

Manga storyline ends with the final fight with creed...anime decided to have it's own ending.

If you are deciding between the two...read the manga.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry for reviving but does anyone know how many chaps there are?


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 24, 2007)

I saw the anime first and enjoyed it, though even without having read the manga I thought it would have been better if it had ended with the battle with Creed.  One thing that disappointed me in retrospect though after looking at the manga was how much weaker they'd made Kyoko.  I mean going one on one with Belze?  I could never see anime Kyoko doing that.  It's a shame since I really liked her, it would have been cool to see her fight like that in the anime.


Taxman said:


> I was torqued off that the anime didn't keep any of the power ups except for creed's and eve's....i.e. they didn't address sven's grasper eye or train's rail gun....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


In the anime version he had the Orichalcum bullet though.


Taxman said:


> They severely weakened sephiria in the anime....at least they kept her strongest attack...*loves that move*....


You think so?  She still easily took out Charden and Echidna.  The only time she lost was against Creed, and that was only because of his regeneration.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 24, 2007)

You know how many chaps there are?


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 24, 2007)

Gon said:


> You know how many chaps there are?


Not sure, the English manga is only out up to volume 10 so far.  I think there are 20 volumes total though.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 25, 2007)

> I mean going one on one with Belze? I could never see anime Kyoko doing that.


he attacked her twice. i wouldn't consider it as her holding her own against belze. he was about to kill off both her and sheldon a the risk of his life.
note that she wasn't even much of a threat to him in a 1 on 1, as he did look down on her while they fought.



> You think so? She still easily took out Charden and Echidna. The only time she lost was against Creed, and that was only because of his regeneration.


she was completely owned like a fly by creed in the anime, she had trouble killing a weaponless train, and she was caught by shiki. i think that's pretty pathetic for the leader of chronos. 



> You know how many chaps there are?


i told you. 185


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 25, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> he attacked her twice. i wouldn't consider it as her holding her own against belze. he was about to kill off both her and sheldon a the risk of his life.
> note that she wasn't even much of a threat to him in a 1 on 1, as he did look down on her while they fought.


I didn't say she could beat him or anything, but even doing as well as she was is still a lot more impressive than what anime Kyoko showed.  All she had going for her there was her fire breath.



cupnoodles said:


> she was completely owned like a fly by creed in the anime,


She hit Creed with a blow that should have been lethal right away, then fought evenly with his full power Imagine Blade for a while before disintegrating him with her ultimate technique.  Like I said, his regeneration was the only thing that saved him in that fight.


cupnoodles said:


> she had trouble killing a weaponless train,


It was pretty clear she wasn't really trying to kill Train since one he refused to fight back and two she was still hoping to get him to return to Chronos.


cupnoodles said:


> and she was caught by shiki.


He caught her by surprise at first with an unfamiliar technique, it's not so surprising since she didn't even think Taoist powers existed anymore.  But she had no trouble with his bugs once she knew what she was dealing with.


cupnoodles said:


> i think that's pretty pathetic for the leader of chronos.


Watching the anime without any knowledge of the manga I was very impressed with her, she was one obviously of the strongest people in the series along with Train and powered up Creed.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 25, 2007)

Creed gained some new abilities, but beyond regeneration, against Chronos Numbers they weren't really more useful than what he had before.  Or maybe becoming increasingly flaming gay retarded any growth he made using the nanomachines and Taoer ups.

And of course Sephira kicked ass.  The only unfortunate thing about her character is that she wasn't used much.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 25, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Creed gained some new abilities, but beyond regeneration, against Chronos Numbers they weren't really more useful than what he had before.  Or maybe becoming increasingly flaming gay retarded any growth he made using the nanomachines and Taoer ups.
> 
> And of course Sephira kicked ass.  The only unfortunate thing about her character is that she wasn't used much.


That's true, she was probably my favorite character.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 25, 2007)

It seemed like she was only character willing to kill anyone by the end of the series.  Train started losing his appeal, little by little, each time he clashed with Creed, until finally he just ruined everything by not killing Creed.  Eve creating mallets with her hair was cool, but...

It's like the manga started off dark, but started to gradually have a lighter and lighter tone added to it as it progressed.  Usually it's the other way around, with lighter tones fading into darkness.  It was enjoyable regardless, but I don't think I'll ever be able to forgive the fact that Creed escaped scot-free.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 25, 2007)

Wesley said:


> It seemed like she was only character willing to kill anyone by the end of the series.  Train started losing his appeal, little by little, each time he clashed with Creed, until finally he just ruined everything by not killing Creed.  Eve creating mallets with her hair was cool, but...
> 
> It's like the manga started off dark, but started to gradually have a lighter and lighter tone added to it as it progressed.  Usually it's the other way around, with lighter tones fading into darkness.  It was enjoyable regardless, but I don't think I'll ever be able to forgive the fact that Creed escaped scot-free.


Well that's true about the tone.  Shakugan no Shana seemed to be like that too, starting out dark but getting lighter as it went.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Kira-chan said:


> Well that's true about the tone.  Shakugan no Shana seemed to be like that too, starting out dark but getting lighter as it went.



Should check out the movie. ^^ I hear the retelling ending was pretty shocking/surprising. ><  

*Waiting on Shana II*


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 25, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> i told you. 185



Sorry lol that was posted b4 the other thread.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 25, 2007)

Kira-chan said:


> She hit Creed with a blow that should have been lethal right away, then fought evenly with his full power Imagine Blade for a while before disintegrating him with her ultimate technique.  Like I said, his regeneration was the only thing that saved him in that fight.
> 
> It was pretty clear she wasn't really trying to kill Train since one he refused to fight back and two she was still hoping to get him to return to Chronos.
> 
> ...


er, she freed herself from shiki after saya starting singing her bug song. 
it took her apocalypse to land a lethal hit against creed in the anime, while in the manga, it took her half a second with a regular cut to the neck. 
sure, in the anime she was powerful, but still pales compared to herself in the manga.
that and she was a bit more rule-crazed in the anime than she really is.



> Creed gained some new abilities, but beyond regeneration, against Chronos Numbers they weren't really more useful than what he had before.


meh, he didn't even used to be a chronos number though he was recommended eventually. he was like the leftover guy they had to settle for. the weakest chronos number was probably stronger than him.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 25, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> er, she freed herself from shiki after saya starting singing her bug song.


Once she was free she was handling them easily though, though why the heck Saya was able to disrupt that guy's spell in the first place is anyone's guess...


cupnoodles said:


> it took her apocalypse to land a lethal hit against creed in the anime, while in the manga, it took her half a second with a regular cut to the neck.


Like I said she landed a lethal hit on him right away after she took out Echidna, that technique of hers was the second time.


cupnoodles said:


> sure, in the anime she was powerful, but still pales compared to herself in the manga. that and she was a bit more rule-crazed in the anime than she really is.


Well I wouldn't doubt it considering what happened to Kyoko, the English manga is only up to volume 10 so we haven't seen Sephiria fight yet in that.  Would you say she's much more skilled than Train in the manga?


cupnoodles said:


> meh, he didn't even used to be a chronos number though he was recommended eventually. he was like the leftover guy they had to settle for. the weakest chronos number was probably stronger than him.


Before he got his powers yeah probably, the same is true in the anime.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

man i wish he would quit To Love and start Black Cat again


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 26, 2007)

> A lot of times looser translations can carry on the original meaning better than a more literal conversion would if they're well done. Scantilations aren't exactly perfect either, not to mention the legal issues involved with licensed series...


official translation gives you stuff like pokemon on cartoon network. xD



> man i wish he would quit To Love and start Black Cat again


nice to see i'm not the only one who hates that series. such great art is wasted on To Love


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

i don't hate it, but damn, it's such a waste, bad plot and all, hail the comedy, but damn


----------



## Ryu-Ko (Sep 26, 2007)

To-love-ru is indeed a funny manga, but it's so full of fanservice it's almost annoying.

I wonder how long it will run and what his project afterwards will be.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

should be Black Cat part 2


----------



## Ryu-Ko (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't even finish Black Cat yet because I buy the manga and it's only at volume 13 here


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

heh, i buy manga too XD but that doesn't stop me from dloading it first


----------



## Ryu-Ko (Sep 26, 2007)

Well some series I buy even after downloading, but for some reason I don't want to download Black cat and buy it instead...


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

meh, some mental stuff eh? XD


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> heh, i buy manga too XD but that doesn't stop me from dloading it first



which translation was better? did the english manga have much censorship?



> i don't hate it, but damn, it's such a waste, bad plot and all, hail the comedy, but damn


the plot's pretty lame and really most situations are no different than the other harem ecchi manga series. all the girls eventually just chase after the same guy for whatever stupid reason. frankly i'm sick of them.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 26, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> official translation gives you stuff like pokemon on cartoon network. xD


That's a pretty narrow minded view, there's a huge difference between manga official translations and TV anime dubs, and for that matter a huge difference between Pokemon and shows on Adult Swim.  Usually if an anime is censored it's only if it's put on TV, depending on the timeslot and the audience they want to reach.  Anime on DVD and manga almost never is unless they've decided to gear it completely towards young kids.


cupnoodles said:


> which translation was better? did the english manga have much censorship?


Like I said, manga is rarely censored.  I seriously doubt Black Cat would be at all.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 26, 2007)

Kira-chan said:


> That's a pretty narrow minded view, there's a huge difference between manga official translations and TV anime dubs, and for that matter a huge difference between Pokemon and shows on Adult Swim.  Usually if an anime is censored it's only if it's put on TV, depending on the timeslot and the audience they want to reach.  Anime on DVD and manga almost never is unless they've decided to gear it completely towards young kids.
> 
> Like I said, manga is rarely censored.  I seriously doubt Black Cat would be at all.



well, i can see how it's narrow minded if you took it literally.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 26, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> well, i can see how it's narrow minded if you took it literally.


Sorry if you weren't serious, a lot of people look at official translations and dubbing as if it were still the 90s and it bugs me...


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 26, 2007)

Kira-chan said:


> Sorry if you weren't serious, a lot of people look at official translations and dubbing as if it were still the 90s and it bugs me...



yeah, it was becoming rather apparent, my bad. where'd you read up to in the manga anyways?


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 26, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> yeah, it was becoming rather apparent, my bad. where'd you read up to in the manga anyways?


I've basically only looked through the first ten volumes of the manga in the book store to see some of the differences from the anime I'd heard about for myself so far, I actually think I like the anime version of the beginning better with Train still as a Chronos Number.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 26, 2007)

Kira-chan said:


> I've basically only looked through the first ten volumes of the manga in the book store to see some of the differences from the anime I'd heard about for myself so far, I actually think I like the anime version of the beginning better with Train still as a Chronos Number.



yeah, that was pretty much the only thing i liked more about the anime, that they showed train back during his black cat days in action :S
though i actually liked how the manga started more, showing his past through flashbacks instead of having a time skip.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> which translation was better? did the english manga have much censorship?


 so far Tokyopop hasn't censured anything, in any manga i've read from them





> the plot's pretty lame and really most situations are no different than the other harem ecchi manga series. all the girls eventually just chase after the same guy for whatever stupid reason. frankly i'm sick of them.



yeah, only reason im reading it is for the comedy, and while im at it, lemme just say how much i hate the love triangles, they so piss me off.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW, did the part where Charden tried to kill Sephiria happen in the manga?


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 28, 2007)

> yeah, only reason im reading it is for the comedy, and while im at it, lemme just say how much i hate the love triangles, they so piss me off.


it's a triangle? serious? i thought it'd be more like a hexagon by now. :S



> BTW, did the part where Charden tried to kill Sephiria happen in the manga?


.....i don't even remember it happening in the anime >_>
but no xD it's a shame really, sephiria doesn't get to do much fighting.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 28, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> .....i don't even remember it happening in the anime >_>
> but no xD it's a shame really, sephiria doesn't get to do much fighting.


It did in ep fifteen, and yeah it was a cool scene.  It's the first time in the anime you get to see Sephiria fight seriously (since I don't think she was when she was going after Train).  It seems like while the anime did take away some good parts the manga it also added a few, like this and the part where Jenos tries to capture Eve early on.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 28, 2007)

what happens in their fight? for some reason, i can't seem to remember it at all. :S

i thought creed severely underestimated chronos if he thought his apostles were stronger than the chronos numbers. creed himself was the only ones who appear to be stronger than the Numbers if they had to go 1 on 1.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 28, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> what happens in their fight? for some reason, i can't seem to remember it at all. :S


I'm going to get a bit involved, so I'll put it in spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically Sephiria was confronting Train on a cliff in the rain, and while they were talking one of Charden's blood attacks came at them causing them to both jump out of the way.  Charden says he'd expect no less from Number 1, but she can't escape now that she's inside his barrier.  It shows that the blood dripping down from his hand has seeped into the wet ground around them, and Sephiria avoids a blood spike which suddenly shoots up when she tries to take a step.  A bunch of Charden's "grim reaper" blood creatures then rise up from the ground all around them and he tells Train to leave this place since he has no reason to fight him.  Train refuses, and asks why he's still trying to kill the Numbers when he isn't an Apostle anymore.  Charden replies that Chronos is an evil which threatens the world, didn't Train himself leave them for that reason?  He says that he left the Apostles in order to make his own path the same way Train did, and that of all people Train should understand him.  Train still won't back down though, so Charden has his blood creatures attack both of them.  Train starts to shoot down a bunch of them, and at that moment Sephiria makes her move.  She rushes at Charden, cutting through the blood creatures that get in her way and gracefully avoiding the spikes which shoot up from the ground.  Charden is surprised that she found an opening and manages to raise a blood shield just in time to block her first strike.  It does no good though as Sephiria destroys it with a quick series of thrusts and kicks him to the ground, knocking off his hat.  Train tells Charden that he should give up since he's no match for Sephiria.  Sephiria says that Chronos is a giant, and asks Charden if he thinks he can defeat them all by himself.  Charden responds that even a tiny parasite can bring down a giant by striking directly at the central nerve.  Sephiria calls him naive and raises her sword to finish him, but Train tells her not to do it.  Sephiria says that this doesn't concern him, and at that moment Charden raises his hand and creates a blood replica of himself saying that he'll destroy Chronos even if it kills him.  Dozens of tiny blood darts shoot out from the replica's hands at Sephiria but she avoids them all easily, her speed leaving after images behind as she goes.  She reaches Charden and strikes to kill, but Train manages to block the blow just in time with his Hades.  One of Charden's sunglass lenses shatters from the force of the attack and they fall to the ground as the sun starts to come out, and Train says that he won't allow anyone to be killed no matter if they're Chronos or Apostle.





cupnoodles said:


> i thought creed severely underestimated chronos if he thought his apostles were stronger than the chronos numbers. creed himself was the only ones who appear to be stronger than the Numbers if they had to go 1 on 1.


Yeah it seemed that way, although in the anime the fight between Maro and that Number who used cards ended in a draw.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 29, 2007)

wait a minute...isn't ep 15 the they had to stop a dinosaur?
i didn't see their confrontation anywhere :S
and damn, talk about eidetic memory. props to you.



> Yeah it seemed that way, although in the anime the fight between Maro and that Number who used cards ended in a draw.


well, he goes down rather easily in the manga, so i wouldn't consider him to be much of a great.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 29, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> wait a minute...isn't ep 15 the they had to stop a dinosaur?
> i didn't see their confrontation anywhere :S


Nope, the whole thing with the dinosaur happens in the next ep number 16.


cupnoodles said:


> and damn, talk about eidetic memory. props to you.


Well I rewatched the scene to make sure I got everything, but glad I could help.  


cupnoodles said:


> well, he goes down rather easily in the manga, so i wouldn't consider him to be much of a great.


Yeah, part of it was just because his weapon wasn't well suited for dealing with Maro's powers.  Earlier on during the Cerberus attack Nizer took out Maro pretty easily...

*Edit:* I think I've found out why you didn't see that scene.  Apparently episode fifteen wasn't included in the original airing of the series for some reason, see the third paragraph down here...

You can locate them all by clicking this link.


----------



## K!suke (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw all of the anime, is there any particular differences between the anime and the manga? I felt the ending of the anime was very rushed so there's a good chance that they cut some parts out Flame of Recca style.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 29, 2007)

K!suke said:


> I saw all of the anime, is there any particular differences between the anime and the manga? I felt the ending of the anime was very rushed so there's a good chance that they cut some parts out Flame of Recca style.



there's a huge difference between the two. if you never read the manga, i really suggest you read it to find out the actual story. 
the sequence of events and how they occurred were very much changed in the anime. some personalities were slightly altered too.

the reason for the ending is that ending in the anime was purely filler.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> edit: oh wow, i just saw ep 15. what the heck was charden thinking? he's suppose to be smart, i don't know what on earth gave him the idea he could simultaneously take on the two strongest Numbers by himself.


Well he had them in that "barrier" of his, and I think he was hoping Train would back down and let him have Sephiria.  Not that it matters much since she ended up doing most of the fighting anyway.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 30, 2007)

well i could understand how it might've given him a little confidence boost, except his barrier didn't really do him any good. but attacking train before anything else when train wasn't even going to fight was a pretty bad move.
it was pretty impressive though, i wasn't expecting sephiria to use her petal dance against charden. the fact that he was able to block 1 hit from an orihalcon sword with a shield of blood was really more than i had expected.

it's great they added so much sephiria in the anime, i wish the original manga had more of her -__-


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> well i could understand how it might've given him a little confidence boost, except his barrier didn't really do him any good. but attacking train before anything else when train wasn't even going to fight was a pretty bad move.
> it was pretty impressive though, i wasn't expecting sephiria to use her petal dance against charden. the fact that he was able to block 1 hit from an orihalcon sword with a shield of blood was really more than i had expected.
> 
> it's great they added so much sephiria in the anime, i wish the original manga had more of her -__-


Yep, it was this episode that pretty much cemented me as a fan of both Sephiria and Charden.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 30, 2007)

> Yep, it was this episode that pretty much cemented me as a fan of both Sephiria and Charden.


too bad it's all filler xD


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> too bad it's all filler xD


I prefer to think of it as "separate continuities."


----------



## Freija (Aug 26, 2008)

bump to show some guy where this thread is.


To add some on-topic on this bump.


Any theories on why Train couldn't fire the shots after the final battle?


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 26, 2008)

I need to get this read soon. But what would you say is this series unique touch compared to other shonen?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> bump to show some guy where this thread is.
> 
> 
> To add some on-topic on this bump.
> ...



The Railgun was just a side effect of his recovery from turning into a kid.  He used everything left for his final attack on Creed.  I think that's a fairly reasonable explanation.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2009)

Just re read this manga. It's as epic as I thought it was.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2009)

I finished it about 3 months back or so. It is a solid series. I always felt it could have done a lot more but it didn't have anything that made me feel like the series had gone down in quality anywhere.

Also Creed always made me lol with his Train hard-on.


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2009)

Well since this thread is up to date anyway.

I can mention another Black Cat character having showed up in To Love Ru


*Spoiler*: __ 



Train


----------

